# Pork Rib Methods



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2013)

Folks seem to like my BBQ ribs. Sometimes I wrap them, sometimes I don't. And I like the top to get a semi-caramelized look to it, although I do admit sometimes it gets a little tough on top and you need a sharp knife to slice through it without dragging it off the adjoining ribs for presentation. Very tasty though. Well today I noticed that the caramelized top is apparently a no-no on "the circuit".

I was watching BBQ Pitmasters this morning (they appear to be having a marathon showing) and three top rib cookers were competing for the big prize. And I saw two do something that never occurred to me and one of them also did something else.
Usually when I wrap up the ribs I add some sort of citric liquid, like apple juice, orange juice, pineapple juice... it adds a subtle flavor and helps tenderize the meat by gently steaming. What two of the competitors did was add a layer of brown sugar and honey to the foil and put the ribs on meat side down. I am going to try this. They add their sweetness during the wrapping stage, whereas I always try to make a sweet/hot sauce for finishing.
And the one guy, who ended up winning BTW, did something I have never seen before. I have seen guys mop their ribs, but he used squeeze butter and gave the ribs a few lines up and down. He added that this was to prevent them from getting that tough layer on top and he did this at the one hour mark while they were still on the smoker.

Anyway, I saw a couple new methods I thought I would try out.

Does anyone else do this; brown sugar/honey glaze while the ribs are wrapped? Or "mopping" with squeezable butter?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't cook ribs enough to experiment with these different fine tuning techniques.  I rub and smoke.  Sauce on the side.  For SO, I sauce her portion before taking it off the heat.  I don't have a problem with the 'crust' on the ribs and would not add anything sweet (personal preference).


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 2, 2013)

I find the circuit rules are so strict that it doesn't allow for much originality. Let them have there type of ribs and cook yours the way you like them.  I prefer the finished product that grilling can achieve over just smoking.  I like to precook and finish on the grill, (with wood blocks or chips for smoke) with a sweet tangy glazed sauce that, in my opinion, rivals any rib I have ever eaten. And, I have had many people who have eaten them and agree.  

I just keep the sauce moist by applying it every 10 minutes on very low smokey heat. They can sit there forever but the magic happens after about 45 minutes. The sauce becomes very, thick, sticky and gooey after about 10 thin layers.  Then I let them sit off to the side for about anther 15 minutes to let the sauce "set". They are still soft enough so you can cut cleanly through them and get nice evenly cut rib-lets.  I find they are best enjoyed with some vinegary style hot sauce like Texas Pete. They is a wonderful contrast of sweet, sour and heat,,,,,

I know this probably doesn't help your inquiry much, but you should give it a try once and tell me you don't like it...and it is also a good recipe for people who like to stand at the bbq and drink beer....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 2, 2013)

I've never tried either of those methods. What I normally do is use a dry rub, wrap the ribs in foil, and then oven bake them at 225 until they are tender, but not falling apart. Then I finish them off in a smoker. Why precook in the oven? I just find it gives more control over the doneness. Also, I don't like my ribs overly smoked. I've had friends' ribs that tasted bitter and ashy from too much smoke.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2013)

That's how I like my sauce, Rock. Sticky good. Although I did cook those Memphis style ribs a year ago and liked them simply dry rubbed. 
I guess it boils down to me liking different varieties of the same food. That's why I'm curious to give this a try. 
I should mention these were spare ribs and not baby backs, which require a lot less time to cook. I think adding the "fat cap" with the squeeze butter was a pretty innovative idea.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 2, 2013)

Pac, I too prefer the caramelized ribs.  Ignore anyone who says otherwise!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree. I like my ribs like I like my chicken, but I think it would still be fun trying to duplicate the "experts". Then maybe I can come up with a hybrid method that I like even better.
I like playing with my food


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Those comp folks cook to what the judges score well. I have talked to both comp cooks and comp judges and most would not cook that way for thier own consumption. It is too bad, like was said before that comps don't allow or appreciate variety or flexability. I like my ribs dry rubbed with no sauce and want them tender but firm. My wife likes hers sauced, caramelized and fall of the bone done.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 3, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> T. I like my ribs dry rubbed with no sauce and want them tender but firm. My wife likes hers sauced, caramelized and fall of the bone done.


This is it. I have a couple of smokers and tried many different techniques and recipes to achieve rib greatness, and every time my family said they prefer the precook/sweet sauced ribs.  So, did I.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Those comp folks cook to what the judges score well. *I have talked to both comp cooks and comp judges and most would not cook that way for thier own consumption.* It is too bad, like was said before that comps don't allow or appreciate variety or flexability. I like my ribs dry rubbed with no sauce and want them tender but firm. My wife likes hers sauced, caramelized and fall of the bone done.


 
That is really interesting.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2013)

pacanis said:


> That is really interesting.


 
Yep saw the other day on line where even Johnny Trigg the Rib King does not eat his ribs the way he cooks for comps.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 3, 2013)

You can't taste the TV ribs.  You can taste yours.  If you like yours, caramelized and flavorful, that should be your goal.  What time are you serving?  I'm sure a few of us could come by and give a test taste for you and confirm that the caramelizing is OK.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Does anyone else do this; brown sugar/honey glaze while the ribs are wrapped? Or "mopping" with squeezable butter?



I've done the brown sugar/honey glaze for ribs I cooked in the oven. It's pretty good. The butter idea sounds interesting.

Personally, there is such a wide variety of good ribs that I've tried I couldn't tell you what the best way to prep them was. If they taste good and I can eat them off the bone then I'm probably going to like them.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm going to give them a go next time I cook ribs, which will probably be in the not so distant future, PAG.
BTW, is squeeze butter in the dairy aisle or over with the Velveeta?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm going to give them a go next time I cook ribs, which will probably be in the not so distant future, PAG.
> BTW, is squeeze butter in the dairy aisle or over with the Velveeta?



You could probably use softened/melted real butter.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You could probably use softened/melted real butter.


That isn't allowed in comps. It has to be out of a bottle. You would be disqualified.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> That isn't allowed in comps. It has to be out of a bottle. You would be disqualified.



Do I have to get special permission to use real butter at home?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You could probably use softened/melted real butter.


 
Sure I could, but it just wouldn't be the same as Parkay'ing my pork


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Do I have to get special permission to use real butter at home?


I'll have to make a few calls. You don't want the BBQ Pit Boys raiding your house...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I'll have to make a few calls. You don't want the BBQ Pit Boys raiding your house...



Yeah, the condo board frowns on that sort of thing.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 4, 2013)

2 ways I have yet to try ribs.  One is with ribs and saurkraut.  The other is Stuffed ribs.   2 slabs ribs with "turkey" stuffing in the middle.  I saw the BBQ pit boys do this once.  Tied the whole thing together with butcher's twine.   They rubbed the ribs before hand.  I s'pose one could do one slab cut in half for a smaller size.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2013)

Now that's different. I would never turn down stuffing, but I do wonder if I'd like  a smoke flavored stuffing.


----------



## Cookingfortwo (Sep 5, 2013)

Seasoned with hoisin sauce. Wrapped with foil and put in the oven.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 5, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> That isn't allowed in comps. It has to be out of a bottle. You would be disqualified.


 
   Does that mean you couldn't put clarified butter in a squeeze bottle?


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've never tried either of those methods. What I normally do is use a dry rub, wrap the ribs in foil, and then oven bake them at 225 until they are tender, but not falling apart. Then I finish them off in a smoker. Why precook in the oven? I just find it gives more control over the doneness. Also, I don't like my ribs overly smoked. I've had friends' ribs that tasted bitter and ashy from too much smoke.



Same here Steve. I am not a fire eater. It is very difficult to eat when you have a gas mask on. I want to taste the flavor of the meat and seasoning. Not smoke. And I like them wet and sticky when they go on my plate. I want to look up and see everyone's face covered with total enjoyment. It gives the cook a sense of a job well done when he/she sees the goodness he/she created on everyone's face. A bunch of smeared faces and a pile of used napkins.


----------



## Palladini (May 22, 2014)

I do the good old 3 - 2 - 1 on St Louis or a 2 - 2- 1 on Baby Back ribs.  Sometimes I marinate my ribs, before applying a rub, maybe.  I say it that way because I like to switch it up from time to time.  Then I wrap them tightly in Plastic wrap, Place them in the fridge until the next day.  The next day I will get my 30 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker Up to temp, after unwrapping the ribs and placing them on tray and bringing that tray out to my table I put up every time I smoke.  When smoking, when I reach that middle time constraint, I wrap the ribs in foil, add my moisture, which is in a spray bottle, 80% Apple juice, 20% Apple Cider Vinegar with a few shakes of Tabasco Sauce.  Wrapped tightly, now put back in the smoker.  The next stage, I fire up my Weber one touch gold, and the ribs get out of the foil and taken to that BBQ to be sauced, many times.

Everyone who has had my ribs, loves them


----------



## Addie (May 22, 2014)

Welcome to DC Palladini. This is a fun place to be.


----------



## manilak1d (Jul 14, 2014)

I spray half apple juice and half water on my ribs thru out the cooking faze. Then sauce a couple layers at the end.

I'm going to try pineapple juice next time, pineapple actually is a good ingredient to tenderize meats.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 15, 2014)

First thing I do with ribs is remove the membrane. This allows the rub to penetrate both sides and prevents them from "steaming". Then spares get trimmed St. Louis style. Back ribs really don't need trimming. Rub, refrigerate over night and brought to room temp while the Egg or Pit come to temp and start giving off thin blue smoke. I usually mop during cooking, which eliminates the need to wrap. When they "bend" just right they're done. Sauce is on the side, if someone wants it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't sauce either. I serve it on the side at the table.
I don't wrap mine either.

I also never need to char them. My Weber kettle gril is hot enough that the ribs are nicely colored without any extra grilling.

I am no expert, but have been making them for many years.
Maybe I could take a lesson from Palladini?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't foil either.  
I usually pull the membranes off but membranes left on always crisp up when smoked in my UDS so it's never an issue.

I usually don't sauce during the cook either but on my last weekend's rib cook  I followed Larry Wolfe's honey mustard bbq rib recipe and it was a big hit.  I'm definitely trying the recipe again.


----------

